

Van Halen & Startups - arst829
http://blog.favo.rs/2011/09/van-halen-startups/

======
ragweed
The author is nominating himself for David Lee Roth status by comparing a
startup to a rockstars.

------
mcfunley
> Websites before java? Yeah, that’s just like guitar before Eddie.

What

------
donnaware
Perfect post for a Friday night. Loved it :)

------
chugger
Van Halen = The greatest rock and roll band EVER.

Let me just say that Panama is the greatest stoner music of all time.

Also, Eddie Van Halen > Joe Satriani

~~~
6ren
> anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity.

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
chugger
lighten up

